# 12/2 - Navarre Pier - Sheepshead, whiting and thieves!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hit up Navarre Pier today, BEAUTIFUL weather and water. Armed with live shrimp I managed 4 sheepies and several whiting. The story of the day was a VERY nice, potential world record whiting, at least line class (6lb). I landed the fish and threw him in the cooler and kept fishing for whiting. After about 12 solid whiting I went down the pier a bit to catch some more sheepshead. After calling it quits I headed to the pier house to get their scale to see about what it weighed. After fetching the scale I went to my cooler and started pulling fish out, and guess what, the big one along with about 2 or 3 other of my biggest are GONE! :thumbdown: Not too happy about that at all. I have a pretty good idea who did it, will speak to him next time I see him. :whistling:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Someone took a whiting? Are you shitting me. Ill give you two guesses who did it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Whiting or cobia or diamonds, to me, thievery is right there with rape and murder and the lowest of the low.

Im not going to say who it was but I saw him cleaning a very very BIG whiting not far from my cooler on the pier. Funny thing was, he was using rancid old shrimp and I didnt see him catch one fish the whole time we were fishing next to each other. Next thing I know he is hustling off the pier with his stuff and presumably my fish after being there for less than an hour....


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been in your shoes man and its not worth a confrontation. You will end up being the bad guy. Just let it go and learn from your mistake(trusting someone). Keep in mind you aren't going to fix a thief. It is what it is. Just have a beer or a soda and move on.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Someone took a whiting? Are you shitting me. Ill give you two guesses who did it.


^^^^^^^^^^^ this

So tell us how big he was...oh and what is the record? was he IGFA world record line class or state record line class


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

All tackle record is only three pounds for Gulf Whiting, not sure on line class. This fish was very close.


----------



## rum cay (Nov 15, 2010)

I've never liked Navarre pier the times I've been there. A lot of attitudes at the end of the pier from people that would get their ass kicked if I wasn't trying to relax and just catch fish.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Planned on takking my dad this weekend when he comes down but maybe not now. I hope there biting at PB pier. What kills me is all those people out there and not one damn person noticed someone yanking fish out of a cooler. That pisses me off.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Guys come on down to Navarre, the regular group of people are great! The guys down at the end showed me every thing this year. This honestly was an isolated incident, Ive even left my rods, cooler, and all my gear on the pier while I ran back home to get more leader material one time! 

When this happened it was me, the guy in question and his buddies, and a big Asian family on the pier (except for the people on the end) so it really wasnt crowded. Seriously, reconsider and head on down here, it really is a great pier!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Went back today with only 12 shrimp. Caught 16 whiting in less than 40 minutes, gave away five. My bag of 11 fish weighed 19lbs!!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Use to fish the pier at Pcola beach and found the pier rats rather annoying. Stopped me from fishing but that was several years ago. Maybe I'll give it a try again. I cannot tolerate pier rats and thieves!


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

I caught a lil snake king at the my pier oakaloosa one day. i put it under the benchs like i usually do when the bite is on until i throw in a friends i make about3 or 4 cast go to put in kennys cooler lol jacked!!!! somebody stole it lol. i was surprised and kinda pissed . hell is a fish that damn good to eat wow sorry to here about that i know the feelin .


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i had a massive group of Asians rob me for every thing i had at Alabama point on the sea wall, i left my rods under the lights for less then 5 minutes while i ran down to the bridge to catch some bait, when i came back they where gone and so was 5 of my best pens my cooler and tackle box and bait knife, Reds wheres running like hell and i was on fire


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I would rather hit someone in the head than have to put up with them fishing next to me. Folks stealing stuff is just one more reason for me to stay away from the piers and populated areas. But, I have never been much of a people person...:fishslap:


----------

